
ICO – Howeycoins - uptown
https://www.investor.gov/howeycoins
======
deathanatos
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17085232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17085232)

When I first saw this site, it walked an eerie sort of line. Using
cryptocurrency to track travel rewards isn't the craziest cryptocurrency idea
I've heard, and yet, it was at the same time satire. Clicked the big red
button just to see if it was, and was not disappointed.

